# Everything you ever wanted to know about PhytoRelaxer and them some.



## KAddy (Feb 10, 2005)

*Everything you ever wanted to know about PhytoRelaxer and then some.*

OK, because there have been numerous threads about this relaxer I decided to just compile one BIG THREAD that hopefully answers all of your questions.

Yours truly,
_PhytoPusha_

*What is it?*

The PhytoRelaxer is a no-lye relaxing system that does not contain the drying agents that other no-lye relaxers contain. This is perhaps why those of us who use it love it and the softness that we experience. It contains natural ingredients that aid in the breaking down of the tightly curled texture of our hair. This relaxer has also been used by other racial/ethnic groups as well that too have experienced the similar results as us. Here is the info from the website:




> PhytoRelaxer is a luxurious experience of long-lasting control, manageability and versatility. A genuine innovation from PhytoSolba Laboratories, the formula incorporates a breakthrough discovery using active ingredients from 100% natural origin: the active egg extract relaxes and smoothes, while soya offers antioxidant properties and hydration. Simultaneously, PhytoRelaxer protects the hair shaft from dehydration and minimizes scalp irritation. After the application of this exclusive high-technology relaxing complex your hair will feel and look more silky, strong and radiant.


 
*What are the active ingredients?*

_Product: Straightening Cream_
_Active Ingredients 1) Egg Extract & 2) Soya Extract_
_Actions: 1) Smoothes and relaxes the hair & 2) Hydrates_

_Product: Inductor 1 or 2_
_Active Ingredients: Guanidine Carbonate_
_Actions: Boosts the relaxing actives_




			
				ArmyQT said:
			
		

> OK here's the deal. The DRYING agent in no-lye relaxers is the calcium hydroxide. It leaves calcium deposits (buildup) on the hair shaft which forms a barrier against moisture. This element has been removed from Phyto. It's conductor is guanadine. So therefore, I think Phyto is the best of both worlds. It's easy on the scalp AND the hair. The proof is in the pudding. And I've seen it firsthand already. I remain optimistic that the quality of my hair will continue to improve with Phyto. But you know as with every other product...what works for some, doesn't work for all. It's all about finding what's best for your hair, and sometimes that means taking a chance.


 *How does PhytoRelaxer differ from other relaxers, is it as effective as chemical relaxers?* (from website)

Yes. PhytoRelaxer is effective yet different because it relaxes the hair without harsh chemicals or the irritation usually associated with chemical relaxers. It does not contain any, Lithium, Calcium or Sodium hydroxides or Thio. Thio based refers to the ingredient Ammonium Thioglycolate - A hair straightener, antioxidant and depilatory. All lye and non-lye or traditional relaxers are not compatible with this ingredient. 

*How many applications are in one kit*

The box states that there is enough for 2 touch-ups. I just mix the whole kit because I am not good at measuring and throw away the remaining relaxer.

*If there are 2 applications, it sure doesn’t look like it. What if I have like 14 weeks of new growth?*



			
				Nice said:
			
		

> When I did my phytorelaxer, I had four months worth of new growth and I had a little bit left over. So, there is enough for at least one application.





			
				ArmyQT said:
			
		

> it'll expand once you mix it. I used quite a bit and I still had some left over.





			
				dontspeakdefeat said:
			
		

> I think I had about 3/4 in of unstretched newgrowth. I had plenty of relaxer left. I used some it to go over some underprocessed areas from my last relaxer It was still a hefty amount left. I was like "shoot next time I am gonna use half!!


 *I have used affirm for years, is it better than affirm?*

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=49903

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=50002

*Can I use the PhytoRelaxer over previously relaxed hair?* (this is directly from the website)
Yes, according to a "root application" or "touch up" procedural method. PhytoRelaxer is compatible with all relaxers -except thio based relaxers. Overlapping relaxers is not recommended when using PhytoRelaxer or any other relaxer.
It's not recommended to use PhytoRelaxer or non-thio relaxers (Sodium, Lithium, Potassium, Calcium Hydroxides) over hair previously treated with thio based products (Japanese or Thermal Reconditioning).

*How much is it?*

60 dollars

*No, seriously, how much is it?  *

60 dollars 

*Can I use it when I color?*

I DO NOT have bleached or highlighted tresses, but I want to say that this disclaimer goes for other relaxers as well. IMO, this statement is refering to using the products at the same time or within a time frame that is not safe to do one after the other (say one week). My recommendation is to contact the company for further clarification regarding this. (1-877-SPECIFIC). I know someone else posted this same question about a month or so ago and I advised her to call. I don't remember if she posted what they told her though.


			
				Tracy said:
			
		

> Well the ladies already hooked you up with the most important parts of the info.....but I just wanted to add that FYI - *every single relaxer* says that it should not be used on bleached hair....bleach and relaxers just don't make good bedfellows. (headfellows?)
> 
> You CAN do highlights with color and it's the same exact process that you'd use to do bleached highlights - you just use a mixed permie color instead of bleach is all. If you do use bleach though (and I have with no trouble) it is PROTEIN you need to maintain color. It is not oil, it is not moisture, it is PROTEIN.
> 
> ...



NOTE: TRACY DOES NOT USE THE RELAXER.

*Where can I purchase the PhytoRelaxer?*
www.hairboutique.com
Call 1-877-SPECIFIC and the service agent will tell you where it is sold in your area.

*Should I make the switch from Lye to this No-lye relaxer?*

I can’t tell you the to this questions as it really depends on your hair. Some ladies have success switching back and forth from lye to no-lye like myself. Others state that no-lye doesn’t work well for their hair.


----------



## KAddy (Feb 10, 2005)

*Singing Praises*










			
				SherryLove said:
			
		

> [I call her the originator as this post was from April 2004]





			
				SherryLove said:
			
		

> I am so excited. I had to share this with you ladies. After reading numerous positive reviews on hairboutique.com, I was more than convinced to try *PhytoRelaxer* Index 2. What convinced me the most was a lot of the women who used the product said it did not burn their scalps and their hair was soft, bouncy and full of body after they used the product. Not to mention, I have had pretty goods results with the Phyto 7 leave in conditioner.
> 
> I wasted no time purchasing *PhytoRelaxer* from hairboutique.com. It was a bit pricey ($60 w/free shipping), but it is well worth every bit of those 60 dollars.
> 
> ...







			
				DigitalRain said:
			
		

> I switched from lye to Phyto and so did Sherrylove. I switched because the lye relaxers were taking its toll on my scalp. Its been almost 2 months since my touch up and no problems.


 



			
				Sengschick said:
			
		

> Now, having used the relaxer I find that at no point does my hair feel weak. I recall from past relaxing that my hair felt really fragile after processing and for the next few weeks actually. It broke more when wet etc. For some reason after I rinse the relaxer my hair feels better, healthier even. It's buttery soft and still really strong, it's like I had a conditioning treatment instead of a relaxer. The other thing I really like is that my hair always feel hydrated and I have a lot of body in my hair. It never has that permed lifeless look or feel. My other big thing is burning, every perm I ever had made me burn quickly and not once have I had any such issue w/Phyto. That alone was major for me.


 



			
				armyQT said:
			
		

> I'm amazed @ my hair. It's amazingly soft and bouncing and behaving like nobody's business. My hair has NEVER behaved like this EVER. Even after going to salons. The Phyto seems to have done major conditioning on my hair hair strands. Although I only touched up the roots, the relaxer still touches the hair during rinsing. I absolutely LOVE the results. ALso I forgot to mention. My roots are not completely straight. But that's what I want. I still have some wave left in there and that's fine by me. I will never use another relaxer.







			
				jamelabe said:
			
		

> I used the PhytoRelaxer on my hair Thursday 01/13/05 and I will no for sure in about 3 weeks but right now I'm pretty sure I will never use another brand of relaxer ever. Both my daughters needed touchups over the weekend and the oldest didn't want to wait for the PhytoRelaxer to be delivered. I should have made her wait although her hair still came out nicely because I was using Affirm. My middle daughter is going to wait for the Phyto so I gave her a Dominican blowout. She has such beautiful thick hair and I know the Phyto is going to do fabulous on her hair. I've gotten several compliments at work about the shine, body and how healthy my hair looks. I'm telling everyone about the PhytoRelaxer but I think the cost is turning them away. I wish I could hand them out to the ladies because I know they would be hooked.


 



			
				Ms_Kenesha said:
			
		

> I really like it and I can tell the diff in the phyto relaxed hair it's softer than the other relaxed hair. I also like the fact that my hair felt "heavy" after I relaxed it, it wasn't like the relaxer took the thickness out of my hair it just made my hair straighter.


 


			
				MonaLisa said:
			
		

> I've gone and done it! I am now officially in love with Phytorelaxer! I got my touch up done and I love it...it was a great experience... I have no desire to use any other relaxer again. I'm glad I made the switch...I kept looking at my hair in the mirror and I couldn't believe it. My hair always looks underprocessed, textrelaxed...not this time...I had to let my hair down and let it bounce when I walked in the street since the weather was mild in New York.
> 
> It really is a fabulous relaxer, no burning, no discomfort, no underprocessing, hair looks healthy and feels good. Big thumbs up ova here yo...for real...the experience was bananas...lol.
> 
> My hairdresser also made a comment about how soft my hair was when she was rinsing the relaxer out. She was like imagine if we used this relaxer here!







			
				longhair1 said:
			
		

> Another Phyto addict checking in - I was always pretty happy with my Mizani at the JC Penney salon, except the too straight and flat hair - I wanted my hair pretty straight but not flat - BUT - I hate hate hate sitting in a salon for hours, waiting them to finish styling it when I was just going home that night and pulling it back into a ponytail the next day, paying $70, changing my schedule to make an appointment - so for two years I kept saying I was going to try it myself at home. Read about Phyto relaxer for those years, saw a couple of sources that said it was low pH, made for home users so it's hard to screw up, and plus I tried some of the other products and liked them first. And when I finally screwed up the courage to do it myself - a touch up, so only half the box - I was thrilled. No burning (tho I have had burning since then when I wasn't so careful about not scratching), hair just straight enough, incredibly shiny somehow, velvety feeling - it really does feel like some kind of deep conditioner - and no breakage/hair falling out, which is what I was terrified of. I remember reading a post on another board when I was doing my research and this guy who did his hair said he left it on his head for an hour - ! - willing to risk it because he was going for a punky look so bald would be okay if that happened - and it didn't! That might have been the last thing I read that made me say go for it.


 



			
				Honi said:
			
		

> My mom was due for a touch up so I gave her my kit. What a daughter will not do for her mom.
> 
> I saw the concern on her face when I gave it to her. She never heard of it and asked where I got it from. When I told her from an internet site, I had to reassure her it was not like Copa or something.
> 
> ...





			
				Honi said:
			
		

> She loved the results and was surprised as all get out. Today her hair is still very, very shiny. (from a later post)







			
				atlantatiffany said:
			
		

> just wanted to let u ladies know this is the best relaxer ever. for a while i had been using affirm faithfully, but since so many women loved the phyto relaxer i decided to try it. just so u know i have extremely thick hair and i used the index 1 relaxer and it straightned my hair without any problems.


----------



## KAddy (Feb 10, 2005)

*Singing Praises*







			
				Ms_Jennifer said:
			
		

> Well the experience was wonderful to say the least. I did the unthinkable and conditioner washed the day before the relaxer and blow dryed my hair with a comb attachment. It didn't burn AT ALL. I'm shocked out of my mind because I burn even when I make sure I don't do anything to irritate my scalp. This was my first self relaxing experience. I did everything by the directions exactly because I'm a big chicken. I did it all at once with 4 sections doing each one as Southerngirl explained. I left the relaxer on for a total of 20 mins then began washing it out. It came out perfectly straight. I'm used to straight because my stylist (used to be stylist I may add) used to have it so slick I looked bald, but the difference was, it wasn't slicked down. It was very full shiny and sleek looking. The softness was indescribable.
> 
> I got a little scared one time tho because I kept seeing these little white egg shell like specs in my hair. I neutralized four times and I knew it was all gone. I still don't know where the specs came from, but when I did my daughter's touchup today with it, she had she same thing in hers. All in all it was wonderful. I'm still shocked I didn't burn. I am a 3c and I used index 2. I have pics in my album if you care to view them.


 


			
				dina32 said:
			
		

> I finally tried Phytorelaxer this weekend after months of "thinking" about it. And let me tell yall, it is worth the hype and then some! In twenty years of relaxing may hair, I have never ever ever felt my hair with so much softness after a relaxer! Usually, my hair is somewhat hard feeling after a relaxer and I have to put stuff in it for days before it feels normal. But this time, my hair had so much shine, softness, and bounce! I had no burning and when I combed my hair, not one strand of hair left my scalp! Also, I have no flakyness or dry scalp like I usually do following a touch-up! This stuff is amazing. I went out to Bloomingdales over the weekend and got the Phytospecfics conditioner and hair balm (cant recall the name right now).
> 
> I too have been HOOKED...


 


			
				dontspeakdefeat said:
			
		

> This relaxer is absolutely amazing. It left my newly relaxed hair soft, moisturized and silky. It is a huge difference in the phyto relaxed hair and the affirm relaxed hair. Somehow though, my entire head of hair is bouncy and shiny and I actually wore my hair down for 2 days because I was in love with the way it looked. I got so many compliments from family and friends.


 


			
				DahomeyAhosi said:
			
		

> This stuff is great. I just went past the one month mark since my first touch up with phyto. I wanted to use this as a guage because my only other experience with a no lye relaxer led to extreme dryness and intense tangling when washing. I've had neither of these problems with phyto.


 


			
				perfectpeace said:
			
		

> I tried the relaxer. About 3 touch ups ago. I was originally relaxing with Optimum No-Lye and was very pleased with the results until one day it just did not take for some reason. I waited another 6 weeks and tried it again. Again, it would not take to my hair. I got a little nervous because now we're talking 13/14 weeks of new growth. So I ordered Phyto Index 2 from Hairboutique (I cannot believe I paid $44 for a product with only two applications). It got the hair straight!! Straighter than Optimum. My mouth flew open, I could not believe how good the hair "looked." No breakage either. The only thing . . . it left this sort of waxy buildup on my hair that I could not shampoo out. I was not too concerned about it . . . I figured I'd get it out on the next wash day. Next wash--washed, and there was something strange about the feel of my strands . . . I really cannot expain it but there was a coating, a strange roughness to it almost like the cuticles stayed raised (even after neutralizing). I switched to Affirm Mild with Lye. Finally, it feels like my original hair again.
> 
> In summation, Phyto Index 2 does relax well (even better than Affirm Lye or Optimum No Lye IMO), I just was not used to the texture it gave me. Hope this helps.





			
				DeltaQT said:
			
		

> *TO THE BEAT OF DESTINY'S CHILD "SOLDIER"...*
> 
> *[First Rap: T.I (DC)]
> 
> ...


----------



## KAddy (Feb 10, 2005)

*Complaints*




ETA: The smilie (or frownie) is not geared towards the ladies that dislike it, but to show that they dislike it. Kind of like their "thumbs down"



			
				CandiceC said:
			
		

> Phyto and my hair do not mix. I wish I had a positive review of the relaxer, but it just didn't work out for me.
> 
> Last night I read the instructions about three times, got all the materials together and got ready to jump on the Phytowagon. I fell off. My tightly coiled, 16 week post relaxer, 4 a/b hair just didn't respond much to the no-lye. I worked quickly and smoothed quite a bit. I accidentally left it on my hair for a couple minutes longer than necessary, but it still didn't take. My hair line "looked" smooth during the process, but I could tell the rest wasn't even really ready. I didn't want to leave it in any longer though.
> 
> ...





			
				DMarie said:
			
		

> The phyto didn't work out for me either. I was natural and self relaxed with affirm fiberguard lye. Then I attempted a corrective with the phyto do to all of the hype here and wasn't impressed with the results. My hair is not soft anymore. It seems like moisture doesn't get into my hairs cuticles like they use to. I had a hard time getting the phyto to mix well and after its application had to use all of the neutralizer to get the chemicals out of my hair. Then I noticed a copper colored strand o hair on my head. Sure I used a no lye over a lye relaxer and that could have been the problem. But phyto definately caused the dryness since it had been exceptionally soft before.  Also, the phyto made my hair tangle like you wouldn't believe!! I HAD to use a moisturizing conditioner just to be able to comb my hair. My hair was literally sticking together. The new growth that I relaxed with the phyto isn't even soft. I initially relaxed with affirm for 15 minutes and then the phyto 20-25 minutes as directed and some of my hair still isn't straight.
> 
> good luck.
> 
> dmarie





			
				amazin9 said:
			
		

> I have been having problems with dry hair since I switched to phytorelaxer. I am currently using Index 2 and my hair is constantly dry. I have fine 4b hair because my new growth is not a spiral, it is in a soft z pattern. I have always had problems with no-lye relaxers making my hair dry, so I am not sure if this is the culprit, since this is a "natural" no-lye relaxer. Is anyone else experiencing dryness with this product? I even bought the Intense Nutrition Shampoo and conditioner by Phytospecific and still dry hair! At this point I don't know if I should switch back to a lye relaxer, but I would like one that leaves the thickness in my hair like Phyto does. I just need help right now.....





			
				deborah11 said:
			
		

> I used this relaxer when it first came out and I too had extreme breakage and dryness. i guess i fell into that minority for which this relaxer did not work. I used it for about 18 months b4 realizing what the problem was. I too, initailly loved the relaxer b/c my hair had lots of body and was not bone straight. it defineitely damaged my hair over time and it turned a wierd brownish, ugly color. Also historically, my hair never did well with no-lye relaxers and phyto falls in this category. Eventually, I had to get my hair cut off (short) and start all over. Please be careful as maybe this relaxer is not for u. few things work for everybody. good luck!


 


			
				landakaye said:
			
		

> I did it for the first time last night cuz I heard good stuff. I have fine thin damaged hair and my hair was hard afterwards. I had to deep condition it. Even using soft-n-beautiful my hair was never that hard and it is way more harsh. Use it if you want but I wont use it again


 


			
				nomadpixi said:
			
		

> I tried it and didn't like it. For a no lye relaxer it is one of the best, but I'll never do the no lye thing again. My hair just responds to lye better.


 
If this doesn’t help answer your questions, you can always go to: www.phytospecific.com


----------



## Dreamn (Feb 10, 2005)

phyto is probably wondering why there has been such an increase in sales.  someone needs to contact them and see if they can provide an lhcf discount


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Feb 10, 2005)

Kaddy you are on it!! I need to put this thread in my Newcomer's guide!


----------



## KAddy (Feb 10, 2005)

dontspeakdefeat said:
			
		

> Kaddy you are on it!! I need to put this thread in my Newcomer's guide!


 
That's probably a great idea DSD, I didn't even think of that.


----------



## sengschick (Feb 10, 2005)

Thanks Pusha K!!!!!


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Feb 10, 2005)

KAddy said:
			
		

> That's probably a great idea DSD, I didn't even think of that.


 
Yep!! That's just what I wanted to hear.


----------



## UmSumayyah (Feb 10, 2005)

DSD is now the PhytoPusha's lieutenant.


----------



## candibaby (Feb 10, 2005)

well i'm not a phyto user but this is a great thread you've put together kaddy! thanks for spending your time on it, i'm sure a lot of ladies will find this helpful.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Feb 10, 2005)

UmSumayyah said:
			
		

> DSD is now the PhytoPusha's lieutenant.


 
 
You ain't know!


----------



## dreemssold (Feb 10, 2005)

_  Great job, KAddy!  Very DSD-esque of you, young lady  !  Maybe this can be a sticky, too?  My mailperson must be cruisin for a bruisin because mine still isn't here!  I'm headed to the salon as soon as it gets here, too...I can't wait anymore!  Anyway, great post ._


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Feb 10, 2005)

This is such an informational thread I just had to add it!


----------



## MomofThreeBoys (Feb 10, 2005)

All I can say is WOW!  Thanks so much Kaddy.  I've been telling people about PHYTO as well and now I can just point them in one direction! Hats off to you and DSD.


----------



## crml_buttafly (Feb 10, 2005)

does anyone know if this is what oprah uses?


a couple of months ago on "oprah after the show" she had andre on talking about her hair and she made reference to something called "phyto.." he kind of hushed her and went to another subject i have been searching forever for "vito......" thinking it was with a "v" . could this be the miracle product that has her hair looking so good?


----------



## KAddy (Feb 10, 2005)

crml buttafly,

I know that Oprah does use various PhytoSpecific products, but I am not 100% sure if she also uses the PhytoRelaxer. I know that when I did a search to compile this thread, I noticed that someone posted saying that Oprah uses the relaxer. I have not seen anything stating this so that's why I won't say for sure if she does.  Here is a link: http://www.phytospecific.com/PhytoSpecific_EssenceOprah.html


----------



## crml_buttafly (Feb 10, 2005)

thanks kaddy


----------



## Nice (Feb 10, 2005)

Wow Kaddy...you've out done yourself!!!!


----------



## AudraChanell (Feb 10, 2005)

WOW, Kaddy!  Impressive!  This is super helpful


----------



## KAddy (Feb 10, 2005)

Thanks a lot ladies I didn't mind doing, I figured it could help all of us out.


----------



## SherryLove (Feb 10, 2005)

wow!!!! this is a great thread, kaddy aka phytopusha!!!!!!LOL


----------



## Armyqt (Feb 11, 2005)

GO Phyto Pusha!! You DA BOMB girl!!


----------



## onepraying (Feb 11, 2005)

Oh boy!  Just what I needed!    A complete PhytoSpecific 101 Class.  KAddy, you are too NOSY for your own good.....   I really didn't need to know all that y'all.....    This is one of the reasons I give my dh so that I don't have to go to the salon...the price!  Funny thing is, I've never had a problem with lye or no lye relaxers.....Big Daddy's wallet has started it's engine!! _**Wallet! You get back here!**_  

Seriously, thanks KAddy for the informative thread, I've been too busy to do this investigation, it only takes a true Pusha to get the job done!


----------



## crml_buttafly (Feb 11, 2005)

onepraying said:
			
		

> .Big Daddy's wallet has started it's engine!! _**Wallet! You get back here!**_


 

      LMAO!!!!!!!


----------



## azul11 (Feb 12, 2005)

Omg I dont know what to do. I trust the ladies on this site but I have always had an issue with doing chemical procedures on myself. I am always nervous I will screw up and the whole not seeing behind my head and all the technical steps neccessary to do a sufficient job has lead me to go to a salon. Now if I knew a stylist used this line I would be more inclined to use it. But to pay 60 bucks to get it and then pay someone to do it...it would be way more than I am willing to pay for a touchup. I liked what Ms Kenesha has said about the hair feeling heavy which is something that a lot of the relaxers dont provide the heaviness and the body that I am looking. This is why I am so torn....Does anyone know if any stylist use this line?? I am not adverse to using no-lyes my hair actually prefers them. God bless you all.


----------



## UmSumayyah (Feb 12, 2005)

the 800 number should be able to tell you of the stylists in your area that use phyto.  Just check the website provided earlier in the thread, or kaddy probably has the number in the thread.


----------



## A_Christian (Feb 12, 2005)

I've been contemplating trying the Phyto. Thanks so much for posting this Kaddy! Lol @ "Phyto pusha"  It's great that you've found a product line that works very well for you.


----------



## Aerie17 (Feb 13, 2005)

Thanks KAddy,

I am intrigued!  Scared to try this, but intrigued.  I will be watching down the road to see if everyone still loves this product.  I'm not sure about going to a no-lye product.


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 13, 2005)

{{{{{KAddddddddddddddyyyyyy}}}}}

I am so ridiculously in LOVE with this thread...you are a Phyto GODDESS!!!!
THIS WAS A FANTABULOUS IDEA!!!!!!! 

***APPLAUSE, THUNDEROUS APPLAUSE****

I expect the number of inquiring Phyto threads (praying the inflammatory Phyto threads have stopped now ) to die down to a trickle to none at all now...*cause you've just about covered it all that an potential Phyto user would want to know if they take the time to truly review it.*

I hope they make this a sticky! 

Again, thanks for doing this KAddy..u r a sweetie!!!


----------



## Puddles (Feb 14, 2005)

[size=+1]Well Kaddy.....you've got me sold. Off to Sephora I'm going.[/size]


----------



## azul11 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Is Phyto Right For Me???*

I may have to repost this somewhere else because I am really considering trying this relaxer and need input on what I should do.


I have tried both no-lye and lye formations relaxers and have had varied experiences with them. I read Shamboosie's book about the evils of lye and decided to try lye. 

I tried motions first and  after 2 weeks hair felt like nothing was doen to it and it burned. I believed I tried motions twice...I then tried...
Revlon lye and it didnt straightened as well and it burned like hell
I then went to Marcia and had affirm lye in my hair and my hair was tooo straight and had no body. I believe I have been trying lye since 2002 and went back to no lye in Fall 2004.  So it is from my prior experience that I have to come to the assumptio that with my hair the lye formation may not be the best for my hair. The 1st no lye touchup was diasterous but my hair did come out straight and soft but the burns and bald spots undermined my joy for that. The second touchup with no lye was better.

The desire I have for my hair is hair that I can feel. Dont like the weightless hair feel. I want softness and body(movement). I dont want to burn, I dont want the stick straight look. When my hair felt too straight it made it difficult to handle. 

I am wondering if phyto is the right relaxer for me. Lyes have been more miss than hit and I really want to try a formulation that will give my hair that heavy feeling if you understand what I mean and wont compromise the thickness of my hair. God bless you all.


----------



## azul11 (Feb 19, 2005)

bump. God bless you all.


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 21, 2005)

****Not pushing product...just bumping up for informational purposes/inquiries.*
*thx.****


----------



## azul11 (Feb 21, 2005)

azul11 said:
			
		

> bump. God bless you all.



I have reread all the post the good and the bad and really thought hard about whether to try phyto. I have been on this site for a long time and usually many products are raved about but never have I heard such a rave over a relaxer. There was a little hype about affirm but it was never as much as it has been for phyto. I am more intrigued in this product review then anything else because I know the relaxer used can make the difference between the way you treat your hair afterwards and the best ones can alleviate a lot of extra steps. I kept hearing the words heavy and body and those were key words I am looking for in a product I use for my hair. Most of the relaxers I have used while getting the hair straight robs it of its body and doesnt have that bounce feeling to it. I have seen women with hair types just like mine and lengths similar to my own yet their hair is moving more, looks more healthy and more thicker and I know there isnt anything to my knowledge that I am doing wrong. I will defintely give this a try. There are ladies here who I have been on this site with for years and they are raving about a relaxer and swearing off all others. That is HUGE in my eyes. I will get it and just have a stylist apply it. I'm real excited about this. I dont expect miracles or for hair transformation but I do think that just half of what I have heard to happen will be a bonus for me. God bless you all.


----------



## DigitalRain (Feb 26, 2005)

Fabulous post Kaddy!!!


----------



## Zola (Feb 26, 2005)

candibaby said:
			
		

> well i'm not a phyto user but this is a great thread you've put together kaddy! thanks for spending your time on it, i'm sure a lot of ladies will find this helpful.


 
DITTO!  

_I don't even relax my hair - but this thread is great!_


----------



## KAddy (Mar 10, 2005)

......................bump


----------



## MonaLisa (Mar 11, 2005)

........double bump...


----------



## Stormy (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm almost sold! Question.... have any of you Phyto users used the product for at least 4 - 6 months yet? 

Thanks Kaddy! This info is great!


----------



## divinefavor (Mar 24, 2005)

I'm almost sold on this as well!  Is there anyone here who has fine/thin hair and has had success with this relaxer?


----------



## ichephren (Mar 24, 2005)

I have fine hair and I was previously very lightly texturized. It took out no volume from my natural hair at all. I don't think it degardes the cuticle at all. It's worth every red cent.


----------



## KAddy (Apr 20, 2005)

Bump for Dubois007


----------



## KAddy (May 4, 2005)

Bump for Booksista


----------



## Dubois007 (May 4, 2005)

Thanks Kaddy. I surely going to keep these info in mind.  My Phyto experience will be on Monday I really hope that everything goes well at BS.  I come back and tell you with pic.  Wish me luck


----------



## junipertree (May 4, 2005)

I had my first phyto index 2 touch-up and I think I finally found the relaxer for me. I did have to pay $60 for the relaxer and although it says it is for 2 touch ups I had to use the whole thing plus what I had to pay for my hair dresser to apply it. But it was sooooo worth it!  My hair feels super healthy, conditioned, and bouncy. It didn't burn at all when it was applied. My only complaint was there was not enough neutralizing shampoo. erplexed . Anyway, I plan on using Phyto from now on. My hairdresser loved how it made my hair feel too.


----------



## MonaLisa (May 5, 2005)

joonbug320 said:
			
		

> I had my first phyto index 2 touch-up and I think I finally found the relaxer for me. I did have to pay $60 for the relaxer and although it says it is for 2 touch ups I had to use the whole thing plus what I had to pay for my hair dresser to apply it. But it was sooooo worth it!  My hair feels super healthy, conditioned, and bouncy. It didn't burn at all when it was applied. *My only complaint was there was not enough neutralizing shampoo.* erplexed . Anyway, I plan on using Phyto from now on. My hairdresser loved how it made my hair feel too.


 
*I'm glad to hear something positive.  Glad u had a good experience.*

*Ummm...u must have a lot of hair joonbug to not have enough of the shampoo.  Wow.   Either you have a ton of hair or your stylist is going buck wild with the pooing....*

*Since ur in NYC...I can mail you  a bottle and a half - almost two bottles worth so you have enough next go round.   PM me let me know.*


----------



## Honi (May 5, 2005)

This is a tip I learned during the neutralizing process.

Correct me if I'm wrong but does the directions say to leave the neutralizing shampoo on your hair for x minutes?

What I did was I rinsed very well and shampooed it once.  Those suds were bright pink!!!  I rinsed and then applied a second application and let that sit for about 3-5 minutes then rinsed. When i applied the third, the color intensity was not as strong.  Rinsed and applied a fourth....the suds were then white.  I did another sudsing just to be sure.  I had about less than half of the bottle left when I was finished.

HTH


----------



## junipertree (May 5, 2005)

MonaLisa said:
			
		

> *I'm glad to hear something positive.  Glad u had a good experience.*
> 
> *Ummm...u must have a lot of hair joonbug to not have enough of the shampoo.  Wow.   Either you have a ton of hair or your stylist is going buck wild with the pooing....*
> 
> *Since ur in NYC...I can mail you  a bottle and a half - almost two bottles worth so you have enough next go round.   PM me let me know.*


 I do have a lot of hair. I knew when I saw the shampoo that it would not be enough. I will PM you for the poo so I have enough next time. Thanks!


----------



## junipertree (May 5, 2005)

You know she did leave it in for a few minutes....still not enough. I think it turned clear at the end but it made my hair stick together and hard. I've experienced that before when I've relaxed my hair and it always freaks me out.   But I asked her to do one more wash to be sure so she used "Yellow REPAIR" Deep Cleansing Shampoo. This loosened up my hair and really moisturized it. I don't know if anyone has had that experience but after the last wash with "Yellow" it was fine and I love how my hair turned out.

BTW - Honi...your hair is beautiful! You look like you have lots of hair too so I don't know why it took so much poo for me  . But...did you use the whole mixture or half like it says you are supposed to for a touch up? She had to use the whole thing on me - she was actually scraping at the end! But then again I had 5 months of new growth!

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Honi (May 5, 2005)

joonbug320 said:
			
		

> You know she did leave it in for a few minutes....still not enough. I think it turned clear at the end but it made my hair stick together and hard. I've experienced that before when I've relaxed my hair and it always freaks me out.   But I asked her to do one more wash to be sure so she used "Yellow REPAIR" Deep Cleansing Shampoo. This loosened up my hair and really moisturized it. I don't know if anyone has had that experience but after the last wash with "Yellow" it was fine and I love how my hair turned out.
> 
> BTW - Honi...your hair is beautiful! You look like you have lots of hair too so I don't know why it took so much poo for me  . But...did you use the whole mixture or half like it says you are supposed to for a touch up? She had to use the whole thing on me - she was actually scraping at the end! But then again I had 5 months of new growth!
> 
> Thanks for the tip!



Awww thanks!  I self relax so I'm in the shower all the time.  I used the whole jar.  Like you I touched up at 5 months. I rinsed for a lonnnnngggg time because this is what I've been hearing about alot from the other ladies.  It seemed like i was standing in there for ages. The suds were still major pink.  I wonder why it takes so long to neutralize compared to the others.  I'm going to email them and ask.

Glad you had a good experience with it still though.


----------



## sweetpeadst (May 5, 2005)

I am going on round two next week Wednesday to be exact!!!


----------



## KAddy (Aug 8, 2005)

bump bump bump


----------



## naturaline (Aug 9, 2005)

KAddy said:
			
		

> crml buttafly,
> 
> I know that Oprah does use various PhytoSpecific products, but I am not 100% sure if she also uses the PhytoRelaxer. I know that when I did a search to compile this thread, I noticed that someone posted saying that Oprah uses the relaxer. I have not seen anything stating this so that's why I won't say for sure if she does.  Here is a link: http://www.phytospecific.com/PhytoSpecific_EssenceOprah.html



WOW   im 100% natural but that relaxer looks GOOD. dont sure what im going to do at the moment bt how much does it cost....   just interested


----------



## KAddy (Aug 14, 2005)

B U M P I N G


----------



## Nice (Aug 14, 2005)

Stormy said:
			
		

> I'm almost sold! Question.... have any of you Phyto users used the product for at least 4 - 6 months yet?
> 
> Thanks Kaddy! This info is great!


 
I started using Phyto early January 2005.  My hairdresser commented on how the crown of my hair is doing alot better, I ALWAYS had breakage there.  I asked her if it was the phytorelaxer and her response was "hmmmmmmmm, could be  ".  I wanted to give this relaxer up because of the price (and I pay $80 for the application) but I am finding it VERY hard!


----------



## KAddy (Aug 14, 2005)

I have been using it since October 2004 and have not looked back since.


----------



## MonaLisa (Aug 14, 2005)

Official Phyto user as of December 2004, most recent touch up August 2005... 

My hair has been thankful for finding this product (not pushing...just speaking for MY head).


----------



## KAddy (Aug 16, 2005)

Bumping for Doll


----------



## ScandalousBeauty (Aug 16, 2005)

Yes, thank you so much for this info Kaddy!!!  I am 100% sure I will buy this now!  I found it for $48 here http://pollyandco.com/catalog/product_info.php/products_id/961


----------



## bklyncurly (Aug 29, 2005)

I'm asking this question for my sister. She's also been natural for almost 1 1/2 years. She stopped using a relaxer because her hair fell out in the front -- yes the front! -- of her head. It looked awful. Now it's starting to grow back, but she's having a hard time pressing it and keeping a style with this humidity! She wants to try the Phyto-specific relaxer but I'm not sure. Is this a relaxer? Or just a really deep conditioning treatment? How do you know when to get a retouch if it doesn't break down the structure of the hair which would show the difference in texture - new growth vs. relaxed hair.

I guess I'm asking do you think it's safe for someone to use that has had problems with hair loss due to relaxers in the past? I know that's a hard (if not impossible) question to answer, but just wondering.

You guys are the real experts! That's why I'm asking you first before I call the company!! Hey, I may not even call the company!


----------



## JamericanGurl (Aug 29, 2005)

HIjack!
It's on sale at Polly & Company online for $48


Ducking out now


----------



## Naijaqueen (Sep 12, 2005)

JamericanGurl said:
			
		

> HIjack!
> It's on sale at Polly & Company online for $48
> 
> 
> Ducking out now




They are back ordered, I just tried ordering, so canceling my order and getting it from other site beautysite.


----------



## Naijaqueen (Sep 29, 2005)

BUMP BUMP BUMP
I LOVE MY PHYTO!!!!


----------



## JamericanGurl (Sep 29, 2005)

Naijaqueen said:
			
		

> BUMP BUMP BUMP
> I LOVE MY PHYTO!!!!


Awww I thought it was back instock?


----------



## Naijaqueen (Sep 29, 2005)

JamericanGurl said:
			
		

> Awww I thought it was back instock?



I ended up getting mine from beautyofsite. I think I'm going to start a $1/day campaign to stash away for next one


----------



## cocoberry10 (Sep 30, 2005)

What's "Yellow REPAIR" Deep Cleansing Shampoo?

Also, I will be removing my braids in a few weeks, and I plan to try Phyto.  I have 4a/b hair, but I think I'm going to use Index 1, instead of index 2 just to be safe.  I figure you can always leave a mild relaxer on longer, but a stronger relaxer may be too harsh right now.  Plus, I think I'm going to let a little of the curl remain.  Has anyone with 4a/b hair tried Index 1?  What were your results?


----------



## Naijaqueen (Sep 30, 2005)

cocoberry10 said:
			
		

> What's "Yellow REPAIR" Deep Cleansing Shampoo?
> 
> Also, I will be removing my braids in a few weeks, and I plan to try Phyto.  I have 4a/b hair, but I think I'm going to use Index 1, instead of index 2 just to be safe.  I figure you can always leave a mild relaxer on longer, but a stronger relaxer may be too harsh right now.  Plus, I think I'm going to let a little of the curl remain.  Has anyone with 4a/b hair tried Index 1?  What were your results?




I had my Phyto II left on for 35mins, and felt no tingle at all, I dont think its harsh at all. I think bluediamond has used index I


----------



## secretdiamond (Sep 30, 2005)

I am really thinking about trying this, but I'm currently using lye and am afraid of switching again back to no-lye. I'm afraid of breakage-- not from the relaxer itself, but from using two different types of relaxers. Even when I switched lye relaxers i had problems. I remember jumping on the affirm bandwagon, but my hairwas left severely underprocessed (I used mild). Anyway, I switched to revlon and have had no problems since. However, i have always had breakage in the middle of my head and someone said that it helped them with that so this is why phyto is catching my interest.

Although the info has been great I have yet to hear ppl speak of the transition from lye to no-lye and any problems that might have occurred (maybe I just missed it). Maybe it has been talked about on other threads, but since this is THE OFFICIAL Phyto thread, I didn't bother looking. So can the Phyto ladies drop some more info on this?


----------



## Rainy (Oct 1, 2005)

Up unti Phyto, I was a LYE only girl.  I would never consider using No-Lye in my hair, becausie it left deposits on the hair and my hair was dry and brittle.  With Phyto, my new hairdresser believed that my ends were the result of a no-lye relaxer.  Nope, that's Lye relaxer and abuse.  The base of my hair which is all Phyto (3" or more) looks great.  We are slowly triming away damaged hair.


----------



## bluediamond0829 (Oct 1, 2005)

Naijaqueen said:
			
		

> I had my Phyto II left on for 35mins, and felt no tingle at all, I dont think its harsh at all. I think bluediamond has used index I




No i havent used mine yet...it will be my first time using it..i do have phyto index I...


----------



## CurleeDST (Oct 9, 2005)

I am assuming yellow repair helps to alleviate gray hair turning a yellowish tinge when chemically relaxed.  This used to happen to my mom before she stopped relaxing her hair.



			
				cocoberry10 said:
			
		

> What's "Yellow REPAIR" Deep Cleansing Shampoo?
> 
> Also, I will be removing my braids in a few weeks, and I plan to try Phyto.  I have 4a/b hair, but I think I'm going to use Index 1, instead of index 2 just to be safe.  I figure you can always leave a mild relaxer on longer, but a stronger relaxer may be too harsh right now.  Plus, I think I'm going to let a little of the curl remain.  Has anyone with 4a/b hair tried Index 1?  What were your results?


----------



## JazzyFLPeach (Nov 9, 2005)

Stormy said:
			
		

> I'm almost sold! Question.... have any of you Phyto users used the product for at least 4 - 6 months yet?
> 
> Thanks Kaddy! This info is great!


I've been a Phyto-convert since November 19, 2004.  I refuse to use anything else. It costs a little bit more than other relaxers I've used in the past, but my hair has never been happier.

For those that are afraid that their hair will not "take" or be "straight enough," I say try it. My hairdresser uses the Index II and my 4a/4b hair is "straight" but does not lack any body or luster like after using other relaxers (in the past).


----------



## cocoberry10 (Nov 9, 2005)

Do you think I can mix Index I and Index II?  I don't want my hair underprocessed, but I don't want it too straight either!  Tell me what you think!  Thanks.


----------



## kitkat3ny (Nov 11, 2005)

Thanks so much for compiling this info.  I'm sold and plan on using this for my  next relaxer.


----------



## angelbaby (Jan 2, 2006)

naturaline said:
			
		

> WOW   im 100% natural but that relaxer looks GOOD. dont sure what im going to do at the moment bt how much does it cost....   just interested




In Andre's book he stated that he won't use anything but a lye relaxer on clients because he thinks they are better than no-lye.  His is the best advice I've gotten about relaxers.  I don't think he uses the Phyto relaxer on Oprah.


----------



## PacificPurinsesu (Jan 3, 2006)

.................................................................


----------



## PacificPurinsesu (Jan 3, 2006)

................


----------



## SherryLove (Jan 3, 2006)

wow yall!!!! it has been almost two years since i have been using phytorelaxer.....i began using it in april of 2004....


----------



## Keen (Jan 3, 2006)

SherryLove said:
			
		

> wow yall!!!! it has been almost two years since i have been using phytorelaxer.....i began using it in april of 2004....



I just can't stop admiring your new picture! did you color it? it is much shinier.  I know phyto makes hair more shinier.


----------



## SherryLove (Jan 3, 2006)

Keen said:
			
		

> I just can't stop admiring your new picture! did you color it? it is much shinier.  I know phyto makes hair more shinier.




hey keen...  the only difference in that pic is my hair does not have a lot of oil in it...LOL.....


----------



## zoj2 (Feb 11, 2006)

bumping for myself, I just bought this and I am so excited to use it!


----------



## Keen (Feb 11, 2006)

PollyandCo has the lowest price online for phyto. Polly is also very nice. I will have to write up a nice review for her on the vendor review forum.


----------



## caligirl (Feb 11, 2006)

Can I use phyto to texturize??


----------



## zoj2 (Feb 11, 2006)

Keen said:
			
		

> PollyandCo has the lowest price online for phyto. Polly is also very nice. I will have to write up a nice review for her on the vendor review forum.



Great! I just ordered from there and was wondering how they were in terms of shipping experiences.


----------



## Keen (Feb 19, 2006)

zoj2 said:
			
		

> Great! I just ordered from there and was wondering how they were in terms of shipping experiences.



Shipping was supper fast. I posted this review of them in the vendor review section.



			
				Keen said:
			
		

> Ladies, I decided to try phyto again. Someone recommended Pollly and co. I'd like to say that was one of the best experience I had buying hair products online (also the cheapest price I found online for phyto). I paid for the products on Friday, I got them today, Wednesday. She also sent me eight packs of samples. I don't know if I got lucky or if she gives that many to everyone. She is running a special right now. free shiping for orders over $75. I bought two boxes.


----------



## Arcadian (Feb 26, 2006)

Yep, Polly is wonderful.  When I ordered mine I got it within 5 days.  Plus she always put in goodies.

I just relaxed my hair with II for the 2nd time  I left it extra 3 minutes this time  because it wasn't getting straight,but I'm also having MSM issues 

So just be aware that if you take MSM, you may need a few extra minutes processing time. Just watch how it treats your hair and you should be ok.

Also If you haven't used phyto, some people don't like the milky reconstructor for a reason.  its ok but it does make my hair feel a little blah by itself, so to make it better  I mix mine with an ORS Pak 

I'm SOOO loving my hair right now.  It feels really heavy, not like flyaway or limp or anything, so for me the switch was good.

If you like being bone straight all the time then you probably won't like phyto, if you like having body, you'll love it.


-A


----------



## devin (Mar 4, 2006)

hmmmm....this is really interesting. i am really intrigued and want to give this relaxer a try. i have used lye for years and don't know how my hair will react to no lye. i have been having breakage issues and have tried everything to get the breakage to stop and am still working on it before it is time to relax which will hopefull be at the end of this month. i have read tons of good information on this relaxer. i don't know what i should do.


----------



## NewYorkgyrl (Mar 4, 2006)

devin said:
			
		

> i have read tons of good information on this relaxer. i don't know what i should do.



You and me both.  lol


----------



## Dogmd (Mar 16, 2006)

Okay  everyone...  I got his relaxer... cuz I wanted to try something no lye...  just to see if it will be better for my hair... I am trying to have healthier hair but I  ABSOLUTELY CANNOT/WILLNOT/BETTERNOT give up my relaxer  ... sooo... I am going to try this one this weekend.. 8 weeks post.  any tips?


----------



## MonaLisa (Mar 17, 2006)

Dogmd said:
			
		

> Okay everyone... I got his relaxer... cuz I wanted to try something no lye... just to see if it will be better for my hair... I am trying to have healthier hair but I ABSOLUTELY CANNOT/WILLNOT/BETTERNOT give up my relaxer ... sooo... I am going to try this one this weekend.. 8 weeks post. any tips?


 
Congrats on trying Dogmd....

only thing I can think of is if your hair has been braided...make sure you've waited a week for optimal results.

make sure that your hair has been combed through first, no knots or tangles.

that's all I can come up with.

Good luck on your touch-up!


----------



## Dogmd (Mar 17, 2006)

MonaLisa said:
			
		

> Congrats on trying Dogmd....
> 
> only thing I can think of is if your hair has been braided...make sure you've waited a week for optimal results.
> 
> ...



Thanks Mona Lisa...  It was awesome!!!  I was so excited to try this and YES!!  It worked just like you all said it would..   THE BEST RELAXER I HAVE EVER USED..  Worth every Penny!!  I am ordering 2 more boxes to get me through the rest of this year!!!


----------



## MonaLisa (Mar 18, 2006)

Dogmd said:
			
		

> Thanks Mona Lisa... It was awesome!!! I was so excited to try this and YES!! It worked just like you all said it would.. THE BEST RELAXER I HAVE EVER USED.. Worth every Penny!! I am ordering 2 more boxes to get me through the rest of this year!!!


 
*Alright!!!!!!!!   Congrats!!!!*


----------



## dlewis (May 18, 2006)

Don't but it, don't buy it, don't but it..... o.k. I'm gonna try it.


----------



## dlewis (May 18, 2006)

Updates please................


----------



## Faith (Jun 2, 2006)

My Phyto came in.  I got it from Polly.  She gave 3oz of each sample.  WOW!
3 oz of the Intense shampoo, 3 oz of Intense Mask and 3 oz of the balm.

I'll be touching up sometime this month....stay tuned.


----------



## Faith (Jun 2, 2006)

Phyto question for you old schoolers....have you applied a conditioner BEFORE neutralizing?  I'm wondering if I can add my 5 in 1 step for 5 minutes after rinsing the relaxer out and BEFORE neutralizing?  But maybe I should leave well enough alone


----------



## MonaLisa (Jun 10, 2006)

Faith said:
			
		

> Phyto question for you old schoolers....have you applied a conditioner BEFORE neutralizing? I'm wondering if I can add my 5 in 1 step for 5 minutes after rinsing the relaxer out and BEFORE neutralizing? But maybe I should leave well enough alone


 
_*I've never gone there....always straight to neutralizing....*_
_*Keep us posted if you decide to go there...*_


----------



## Denim And Leather (Jun 10, 2006)

I just got mine today from Sephora.  I will be relaxing my hair either next weekend or the weekend after (making it to a 12 week stretch!) I'll post my results as well!


----------



## Faith (Jun 12, 2006)

I didn't go there either...too chicken.  It worked out well anyways...


----------



## HighlyFavored1 (Jul 12, 2006)

Denim And Leather said:
			
		

> I just got mine today from Sephora. I will be relaxing my hair either next weekend or the weekend after (making it to a 12 week stretch!) I'll post my results as well!


 
DenimandLeather, which index did you use, how were your results?


----------



## KiniKakes (Jul 13, 2006)

Terrific thread..... thanks for compiling this info and posting it. Very helpful.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Jul 13, 2006)

Last nite I dreamed I applied a Phyto. about half hour after putting in the relaxer, I remembered I had not applied neutralizer....and I could not find the neutralizer...I was going to run to a drugstore but it was near closing, then I found this watered down left over neutralizer that someone had stuck somewhere....(all the while I am praying that my hair did not drop off!!!)...anyway at the end of the dream I still had hair....whew!!!!!!no point to this story...just sharing, lololol bonjour


----------



## carpediem628 (Jul 14, 2006)

I applied my first Phyto 1 this morning, and I am very happy with the results.  Before blow drying, I used a drop of WGO for softness and shine, and my hair is gorgeous.  

I love the fact that it is not bone straight for the first time ever after a relaxer.  It is thick and has body.

It is not as soft as I'd like it to be, but I think that will change with a few washes.

It feels so healthy, and hardly any shedded hair.  It did not burn, even though I scratched my head a few times yesterday.  I didn't even bother to put the base ointment on my scalp prior to relaxing.

Although I mixed the entire box because I was afraid I wouldn't have enough, it wasn't necessary.  I could have saved half for the next time.

I think with using this relaxer and all the other things I've learned on this board, my hair finally has a chance to thrive.

I was trying to transition to go natural, but I was tormented.  It was just too difficult, but I didn't want to put another damaging relaxer in my hair.  Then I read this post and immediately sent my husband out to pick one up for me  (luv that man).

He thought my hair was beautiful this morning.  He grabbed the camera and was like, swing that hair baby.

I'm Phyto for life (or at least until I try to go natural again).


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Jul 20, 2006)

I think I'm going to be a phyto convert. I've been looking for a really good relaxer and I have a feeling I need to be applying my own but I'm still a little nervous over that.... I'm gaining courage though lol. Especially after that last fiasco.


----------



## SerenityBreeze (Jul 30, 2006)

Does anyone know of a number or link that will list participating Phyto ? I am interested in finding a Salon in Miami or New York that can relax my hair with Phyto.


----------



## AKA-Tude (Jul 30, 2006)

I just wanted to applaud you all for this forum!

I have been looking for info like this for over FOUR YEARS about Phyto relaxer! 
I even stumbled on a forum where Caucasians were discussing how this relaxer works. But could not find one with us....

UNTIL NOW! 
As soon as I read this info (around 4 am Japan time), I immediately placed my order w/Polly&Co (she is SOOO nice!). I got my pkg in a week,& applied the same day.

It's a bit pricey:dollar:, but as the saying goes-
"I'M WORTH IT!!!!"

Thanx again so much!!!


----------



## mahogany66 (Aug 3, 2006)

bumping for phyto salons in the NYC area.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Aug 3, 2006)

SerenityBreeze and mahogany66 you can call 1-800-55-phyto to find local salons.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Sep 30, 2006)

*Phyto and Scalp*

Bump for person who posted question


----------



## nadine1977canada (Sep 30, 2006)

Mahalialee4 said:
			
		

> Last nite I dreamed I applied a Phyto. about half hour after putting in the relaxer, I remembered I had not applied neutralizer....and I could not find the neutralizer...I was going to run to a drugstore but it was near closing, then I found this watered down left over neutralizer that someone had stuck somewhere....(all the while I am praying that my hair did not drop off!!!)...anyway at the end of the dream I still had hair....whew!!!!!!no point to this story...just sharing, lololol bonjour



 I know a girl who relaxes her hair with extra strenght relaxers. Sometimes she relaxes twice within the week. She has 4B hair. I was shocked when I noticed that she doesn't use a neutralizer when relaxing her hair. She strictly uses a  shampoo and conditionner that is it. When she puts the relaxer on she doesnt even smooth it out! it just sits there!


----------



## sareca (Oct 21, 2006)

bump. bump


----------



## MonaLisa (Oct 22, 2006)

Nature, specifically plants, is an immense reserve of remarkably effective active ingredients. Because plants are perfectly assimilated by the body and share the same biological origins as man, plants used in cosmetology may provide unrivaled results. This is why Phytosolba Laboratories, founded by Patrick Alè³¬ has developed a genuine scientific approach in the exploration of the plant world. With over thirty years experience, Phytosolba Laboratories has become the uncontested pioneer and leader in hair care made from plants. A team of researchers, led by Dr. Fatou Plat applied 10 years of research and testing to create PhytoSpecific, a new generation of high-technology hair care products to treat naturally curly, frizzy and relaxed hair. PhytoSpecific is a complete line of superior quality products formulated to meet the specific needs of this textured hair type -because the beauty of your hair is the surest reflection of the care you give it.

Based on a meticulous scientific approach, PhytoSpecific formulas offer guaranteed exceptionally high contents of plant extracts and proteins, to bring effective solutions to this challenging hair type that is extremely fragile, unmanageable, undisciplined and often difficult to style. PhytoSpecific products provide hydration, nutrition and protection that are essential to the beauty and health of the hair and scalp through a range of specific and complimentary hair care programs. Formulated under clinical control and subjected to effectiveness testing, PhytoSpecific ensures visible and long-lasting results, from the very first applications.
---------------------------------------------------------

_*I had to post this for all the Phyto heads...so we don't feel bad about paying what we pay... *_

_*The last sentence is a testimony as for what it's done for my head...so I'll just have to live with the price tag.*_._*if it ain't broke...I ain't tryin ta fix it ...*_


----------



## BklynHeart (Dec 20, 2006)

mahogany66 said:
			
		

> bumping for phyto salons in the NYC area.


 
I know Hair Styling by Joseph's carries it. They're on 60th St. and Lex.


----------



## VeryBecoming (Dec 20, 2006)

I called and found 4 salons that are sort of in my area so once I'm ready for a relaxer I think I'm going to try it out. 

Also, I had no idea it was pronounced Fee-toe. Not Phi-toe. 
Oops!


----------



## Kalayani (Dec 25, 2006)

To all of the Phyto users do you use a different reconstructor that the one that comes in the box?

I am interested in using Phyto...i use Affirm 5 in 1 after every relaxer and want to do the same with the Phyto...do you think it will be ok? or should i stick to everything in the box.


----------



## JazzyFLPeach (Dec 25, 2006)

Kalayani said:
			
		

> To all of the Phyto users do you use a different reconstructor that the one that comes in the box?
> 
> I am interested in using Phyto...i use Affirm 5 in 1 after every relaxer and want to do the same with the Phyto...do you think it will be ok? or should i stick to everything in the box.


 
Kalayani-

I use the one that comes in the box without issue. Some ladies have stated that they do not care for it. The best advice I can give you is to at least try it out the first time to see how your hair reacts to it.

Best of luck!


----------



## MiWay (Dec 26, 2006)

AlexB7 said:
			
		

> I called and found 4 salons that are sort of in my area so once I'm ready for a relaxer I think I'm going to try it out.
> 
> *Also, I had no idea it was pronounced Fee-toe. Not Phi-toe.*
> Oops!


 

Girl, you and me both.  When my hairdresser said "fee-toe", I was thinking to myself "she can't read".


----------



## MiWay (Dec 26, 2006)

Kalayani said:
			
		

> To all of the Phyto users do you use a different reconstructor that the one that comes in the box?
> 
> I am interested in using Phyto...i use Affirm 5 in 1 after every relaxer and want to do the same with the Phyto...do you think it will be ok? or should i stick to everything in the box.


 
I use the one that comes in the box, but I don't really like the way it makes my hair feel.  My hair seems tangled and dry after using it.  This last time, I used Humecto after using the reconstructor.  I'm not sure how good/bad that was, but it didn't seem to hurt my hair, and it felt soooo much better.


----------



## nycutiepie (Dec 26, 2006)

Kalayani said:
			
		

> To all of the Phyto users do you use a different reconstructor that the one that comes in the box?
> 
> I am interested in using Phyto...i use Affirm 5 in 1 after every relaxer and want to do the same with the Phyto...do you think it will be ok? or should i stick to everything in the box.


 
I don't like the reconstructor in the box and I don't use it.  When I ordered it from Polly, she suggested mixing it with a lot of oil.  I did that and I still didn't like it so I just use something else instead.  It made my hair tangled.


----------



## mahogany66 (Dec 31, 2006)

I use the reconstructor in the box mixed with their creme bath conditoner.. My hair comes out GORGEOUS,  everytime. 

Oh BTW, I recently read that Vanessa Williams is a PHYTO USER TOO..


----------



## MonaLisa (Jan 1, 2007)

mahogany66 said:
			
		

> I use the reconstructor in the box mixed with their creme bath conditoner.. My hair comes out GORGEOUS, everytime.
> 
> Oh BTW, I recently read that Vanessa Williams is a PHYTO USER TOO..


 
*I use the reconstructor mixed with the Phytospecific intense nutrition mask...and my hair comes out well also.*

*I peeped that when I was thumbing through the ESSENCE....*thumbs up**

*Just adding to the thread (courtesy of amirag.com):*

_PhytoRelaxer is a multi-purpose curl reduction cream_

_Mild, yet effective in one application _
_Designed to be used to reduce natural curls _
_Tame unwanted, unruly hair growth patterns _
_To straighten naturally, curly coarse or frizzy hair _
_PhytoRelaxer is a 100% non-chemical cream complex with active extracts of egg & soya used to reduce natural curl patterns in naturally, curly, coarse, or fizzy hair._

*Recommended For
*â–ª Permanently taming unwanted, unruly hair growth patterns
â–ª Permanently straighting naturally, curly coarse or frizzy hair

*Product Details*
PhytoRelaxer is a luxurious experience of long-lasting control, manageability and versatility. A genuine innovation from PhytoSolba Laboratories, the formula incorporates a breakthrough discovery using active ingredients from 100% natural origin: the active egg extract relaxes and smoothes, while soya offers antioxidant properties and hydration. 

Simultaneously, PhytoRelaxer protects the hair shaft from dehydration and minimizes scalp irritation. After the application of this exclusive high-technology relaxing complex your hair will feel and look more silky, strong and radiant.

The PhytoRelaxer is easy as 1, 2, 3: Mix, Apply and Neutralize. *It works the same as any permanent relaxer, but contrary to those products, it relaxes without hydroxides, thioglycolic acid and its derivatives*. Originated from the PhytoTheratrie the PhytoRelaxer respects the natural flora of your scalp, while obtaining stunning results.

PhytoRelaxer is a multi-purpose curl reduction cream suitable for all naturally curly textures. It effectively straightens, relaxes, texturizes or tames unwanted, unruly curl patterns with a guaranteed chemical free formula. Choose from two indexes according to your hair texture: 

_*PhytoRelaxer Index 1: for Delicate, Fine Hair
PhytoRelaxer Index 2: for Normal, Thick, Coarse Hair*_


----------



## navsegda (Jan 11, 2007)

MonaLisa said:
			
		

> *I use the reconstructor mixed with the Phytospecific intense nutrition mask...and my hair comes out well also.*
> 
> *I peeped that when I was thumbing through the ESSENCE....*thumbs up**
> 
> ...


I'm not commenting on the results of this relaxer, I'm commenting on the parts where Phyto and other sellers of Phyto try to pass this off as chemical free.  Reposting from another thread:

"Anyway, you are correct.  However, I don't blame Vanessa or anyone else who believed their hype because Phytospecific does indeed pass this off as a chemical-free relaxer, but that is not true.  One of the ingredients in it is guanidine carbonate (from mushroom salts, they say).  Guanidine carbonate is most definitely a CHEMICAL.  There is even some in my lab.  It can be used for a variety of purposes, just one of those happens to be for the hair straightening process.  People seem to think that because it is organic that that means it is chemical free.  That is not correct.  For instance, there are several chemical toxins in nature that can kill you in a matter of minutes that come from plants or animals (one of the dangerous neurotoxins in my lab is secreted from the skin of the Panamanian golden frog, _Atelopus zeteki_, and another is called saxitoxin and it can be found in shellfish; both of these are designated by the federal government as weapons of biological warfare and they are perfectly natural, mind you).  

Sites where the chemical guanidine carbonate can be purchased/listed as a chemical:
[FONT=&quot]
http://www.chemicalland21.com/indust...0CARBONATE.htm
http://www.chemexper.com/index.shtml.../593-85-1.html
http://www.sciencelab.com/page/S/PVAR/10414/SLG1114
http://www.chemblink.com/products/593-85-1.htm
http://jemkely.diytrade.com/sdp/145140/4/cp-1005048.html
http://www.ehs.iupui.edu/ehs/manifest_chemG.asp
http://www.buyersguidechem.de/chemical_supplier/Guanidine_carbonate.php

[/FONT]
The list goes on and on and on.  I'm not saying the relaxer is bad (in fact I've only heard good things about it), just do not believe one company trying to market its product and saying it is "chemical free" to get more money when there are 1000s of other websites that beg to differ.

P.S. A "guar gum derivative" is also listed as an ingredient.  Well, it's also an organic chemical."


----------



## AKA-Tude (Jan 28, 2007)

navsegda said:
			
		

> I'm not commenting on the results of this relaxer, I'm commenting on the parts *where Phyto and other sellers of Phyto try to pass this off as chemical free. *Reposting from another thread:
> 
> "Anyway, you are correct. However, I don't blame Vanessa or anyone else who believed their hype because Phytospecific does indeed pass this off as a chemical-free relaxer, but that is not true. *One of the ingredients in it is guanidine carbonate (from mushroom salts, they say). Guanidine carbonate is most definitely a CHEMICAL. *There is even some in my lab. It can be used for a variety of purposes, just one of those happens to be for the hair straightening process. People seem to think that because it is organic that that means it is chemical free. That is not correct. For instance, there are several chemical toxins in nature that can kill you in a matter of minutes that come from plants or animals (one of the dangerous neurotoxins in my lab is secreted from the skin of the Panamanian golden frog, _Atelopus zeteki_, and another is called saxitoxin and it can be found in shellfish; both of these are designated by the federal government as weapons of biological warfare and they are perfectly natural, mind you).
> 
> ...


 
*I am SSSOOOOO glad you added this!*

*We need to be aware that this IS a chemical relaxer as well!*


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 6, 2007)

*bump..................*


----------



## chayil0427 (Feb 13, 2007)

MonaLisa said:
			
		

> *bump..................*


 
ooooooooooooh don't be bumpin dis girl LOL   everytime i see this thread i wanna break down and spend that 60 bucks!

CHayil


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Apr 3, 2007)

Girl, I know. I am itchin' for buying this and all of its sisters and brothers, too!


----------



## ChocalateDiva (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks for much for this great info. I am glad that I have found out the correct pronunciaion!! I have been calling it Phi toe... HEHEHE.


----------



## SvelteVelvet (Apr 18, 2007)

ChocalateDiva said:
			
		

> Thanks for much for this great info. I am glad that I have found out the correct pronunciaion!! I have been calling it Phi toe... HEHEHE.


 
What IS the correct pronunciation? I was in Sephora the other weekend and asked a woman if they carried the Phi-toe Index relaxer and she said "I'm not sure but all the Phi-toe stuff is against that wall" How else would you pronounce it? I can't look at Phyto and pronounce it Fit-O. Please tell me that's not it


----------



## stacy (Apr 18, 2007)

I believe it is pronounced "fee-toe". Go figure!


----------



## CurlyGirly327 (May 7, 2007)

It IS pronounced "FEE-toe". It's French, and short for Phytotheratrie, which is pronounced "FEE-toe-TER-a-TREE".

HTH!


----------



## Zawaj (May 25, 2007)

bumping for Serenity21


----------



## Dogmd (Aug 25, 2007)

This is still the best relaxer ever made.  Yesterday I relaxed my 4b hair after  2 months of daily conditioning washes, bunning  and no heat. I grew 3 inches in 8 weeks.  My stylist was like "whoa", she was kinda scared until she started working the relaxer into my new growth.  Once it started to penetrate and soften it was easy going after that.  I colored my hair with bigen after she rinsed out the reconstructor and now my hair is soft and free-flowing.  
I have been using this relaxer for 3 years now after switching from Affirm and Mizani and trying ORS in between. I always seem to come back to Phyto Index 2 and I don't think I will ever switch again.


----------



## LABETT (Aug 28, 2007)

I finally broke down and ordered it ,I cant wait to relax this weekend.


----------



## Lady Esquire (Sep 2, 2007)

On the Phyto website, it said not to use this relaxer on hair that has been treated with henna.  The site also says to wait one week before using an iron.  Anyone of you Phyto users defy any of these no-no's, and turned out with beautiful results anyways?


----------



## MonaLisa (Sep 3, 2007)

LadyEsquire said:


> On the Phyto website, it said not to use this relaxer on hair that has been treated with henna. The site also says to wait one week before using an iron. Anyone of you Phyto users defy any of these no-no's, and turned out with beautiful results anyways?


 
_*Well I guess I can kind of answer....but with the whole different results on different heads syndrome...I say this with caution...*_

_*1) I don't use henna, but I do use cassia (colorless henna) from HennaSooq (who uses body art quality) and I haven't had any issues.*_

_*2) The second pic in my siggy is a light flat iron the day after a Phyto touch up.*_

_*So, I was cool.*_

_*HTH a little bit.*_


----------



## MrsQueeny (Sep 3, 2007)

MonaLisa said:


> _*Well I guess I can kind of answer....but with the whole different results on different heads syndrome...I say this with caution...*_
> 
> _*1) I don't use henna, but I do use cassia (colorless henna) from HennaSooq (who uses body art quality) and I haven't had any issues.*_
> 
> ...



If I decide to texturize, I already know this is the relaxer I will be using.  I don't mind spending the $60 because I am probably only going to do it 3 times a year.  Thanks for everyone's input and to the OP for starting this. Q


----------



## back2relaxed (Sep 3, 2007)

LadyEsquire said:


> On the Phyto website, it said not to use this relaxer on hair that has been treated with henna. The site also says to wait one week before using an iron. Anyone of you Phyto users defy any of these no-no's, and turned out with beautiful results anyways?


 

I've never used henna, but the iron part...not true.  My stylist uses the flatiron the same day as the relaxer!  Never had an issue.  Who knows what they are talking about!


----------



## texasqt (Sep 11, 2007)

LadyEsquire said:


> On the Phyto website, it said not to use this relaxer on hair that has been treated with henna.  The site also says to wait one week before using an iron.  Anyone of you Phyto users defy any of these no-no's, and turned out with beautiful results anyways?



I've heard this in reference to all relaxers, not just Phyto. I don't know if its a strong warning or just a recommendation to keep from doing more damage to the hair strand when its in a relaxed and weaker state. Rollersetting or other alternative styling would give the hair more time to 'reconstruct' (for lost of a better word) if any damage did occur during the relaxer process.


----------



## Energee (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks! I was looking for this type of info. I want to try the Phyto or Affirm relaxers. I'm going for a consult at the Aveda Salon soon and I think the one I am going to uses Affirm.


----------



## Dogmd (Nov 8, 2007)

Energee said:


> Thanks! I was looking for this type of info. I want to try the Phyto or Affirm relaxers. I'm going for a consult at the Aveda Salon soon and I think the one I am going to uses Affirm.



Hi Energee.    Your hair is beautiful and is gonna love phyto!!  It may even love Affirm, but it will really love phyto. 

Have fun at the Aveda Salon...don't buytoo much stuff!


----------



## MonaLisa (Nov 21, 2007)

_*bumping for Phytorelaxer knowledge to be spread.......*_


----------



## MonaLisa (Dec 25, 2007)

_*bumping for knowledge to be spread.......*_

_*thinking that this is going to be done monthly throughout 2008....*_


_*Phyto hype must die...*_


----------



## ButterflyBAP (Jan 7, 2008)

I drank the Kool-aid.  I received my kit from Sephora.  In two hours, I am going to start relaxing my close-cropped, almost natural, thin hair (4A, 4B, 4ZZZZZ).

After YEARS of going to a "hair dresser" (who called herself a Dr. no less) and not having ANY growth and always having some sort of breakage, I decided that I would do my own relaxer.  This is my first experience self-relaxing.  This should be interesting.  The way I see it...My hair can't get any shorter and if it is going to be broke off it won't be because I paid someone $90 to break it off .


----------



## ButterflyBAP (Jan 7, 2008)

I just wanted to stop in and give a quick update.

I am so happy I used this relaxer! 

I *thought* the 1/2 application wouldn't be enough (I was virgin in the back and sides), so I did the entire container. I had more than enough. Next time I won't stretch for so long and will just do 1/2 application.

It didn't burn and I have a little bit of wave at the root. I was really surprised. I expected my hair to LAUGH at the relaxer, but my hair is straight.

I didn't use the reconstructor. I used a hydrating hair mask (used to be Nioxin Moisture and Strength).

I *think* that I am a Phyto convert.


----------



## newflowers (Jan 7, 2008)

Just wait until next time when you retouch - you're going to know that you're in love. Did you use an acv rinse? Anything else special - tell all.


----------



## caribgirl (Jan 7, 2008)

Woohoo! I'm so happy that you are impressed with Phyto! There is no turning back for me! Congrats! and don't 4get to take pics!


----------



## ButterflyBAP (Jan 8, 2008)

Apple Cider Vinegar rinse?  After a relaxer?  I never would have thought about that.  Is it "sting-y"?

I didn't do anything special.  I used the Moisture and Strength after.  Then followed up with Humectress.  I used a leave-in conditioner, wrapped it and then air dried then sat under the hooded dryer for 10 minutes.  Then I went in and flat-ironed it with the Solia.

Here are my results...













I should have taken a before picture, but I was too mortified to show that one.  These are my 4a (picture 1) and 4zzzz (picture 2) sections.


----------



## Nina_deF (Feb 11, 2008)

ButterflyBAP said:


> Apple Cider Vinegar rinse? After a relaxer? I never would have thought about that. Is it "sting-y"?
> 
> I didn't do anything special. I used the Moisture and Strength after. Then followed up with Humectress. I used a leave-in conditioner, wrapped it and then air dried then sat under the hooded dryer for 10 minutes. Then I went in and flat-ironed it with the Solia.
> 
> ...


 
Gorgeous and shiny!
If you donät want to do an acv rinse right after your relaxer wait until your next wash or do a clarifying shampoo (may I recommend Nexxus Aloe Rid?) about 3-4 days after.


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Feb 14, 2008)

Your hair looks GREAT Butterfly BAP


----------



## gymfreak336 (Feb 15, 2008)

Phyto you say.....Hummmmmm


----------



## imstush (Mar 5, 2008)

soooooo I have a consultation at Phyto universe tomorrow afternoon...


----------



## DaRealist (Apr 27, 2008)

Bump Bump Bump


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (May 3, 2008)

Has anyone used Phyto to texlax? I am transitioning and my hair is just getting too thick to handle. I am thinking of possibly texlaxing way down the line.

thanks.


----------



## Rainy (May 5, 2008)

Index 1 left on for a short period of time is great for knocking out a bit of the curl and leaves waves behind.  When I was doing my own hair, I had great wavy hair.  I started have the stylist apply.  She used Index 2 and left me with bone straight hair.

I was working my way back to more texture in my hair, when I realized that I grabbed a box of Index 2 from my closet.  I'm doomed.  : )


----------



## MonaLisa (May 18, 2008)

_Lemme find out...folks are still converting_....


----------



## gymfreak336 (May 18, 2008)

MonaLisa said:


> _Lemme find out...folks are still converting_....


----------



## SherryLove (May 18, 2008)

WOW!!!!it is good to see so many ladies still using or converting to the phytospecific phytorelaxer..I have been using it for four years now and have never looked back or thought about about another lye relaxer...


----------



## Integrity (May 21, 2008)

I have been using Phyto (stylist applies) from virgin last year. I have NEVER experienced dry hair since then! I love it and am never looking back


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Jun 3, 2008)

SherryLove said:


> WOW!!!!it is good to see so many ladies still using or converting to the phytospecific phytorelaxer..I have been using it for four years now and have never looked back or thought about about another lye relaxer...



Sherrylove: Do you also use Henna?


----------



## belleama (Jun 9, 2008)

Does anyone know why you can't wash your hair for 72 hour after you relax your hair with this product? erplexed


----------



## texasqt (Jun 9, 2008)

belleama said:


> Does anyone know why you can't wash your hair for 72 hour after you relax your hair with this product? erplexed



I could be wrong but I think that's true for all relaxers. 
Anywho...here's a reference:

Questions- Why can't perms be washed until after a few days?
-----------------------------------------------
After a perm the hair must neutralize for another 72 hours by using the oxygen in the air. Any shampoo, hot water, or heavy soap, will reopen the cuticle  on the hair shaft and possible rearranging, the chemical bond, called H-BONDS,causing the hair to revert in it's natural state, which at the time before the hair was permed was straight. After 72 hours the hair is completely neutralized , with less changes of relaxing the hair.
Rafael D. from Ask A Scientist http://www.newton.dep.anl.gov/askasci/gen01/gen01156.htm


I would suggest that if you must wash, do so with a neutralizing shampoo.


----------



## Lavendar (Jul 17, 2008)

PHYTO 4 LIFE!!!! :Copy of 2cool:   (2.5 years and counting....)


----------



## MonaLisa (Jul 17, 2008)

Lavendar said:


> *PHYTO 4 LIFE!!!! :Copy of 2cool: (2.5 years and counting....)*


 

_*Wowwwwww....*_


----------



## Lavendar (Jul 17, 2008)

MonaLisa said:


> _*Wowwwwww....*_


 
Yes...it's that serious Mo!


----------



## vslady (Jul 17, 2008)

Lavendar said:


> Yes...it's that serious Mo!


 

Lavendar, your hair looks beautiful.  I've been hooked to Phyto for one year and I'm definitely going to "stay the course."  

Sorry MonaLisa, not trying to derail your campaign!


----------



## soulie (Jul 17, 2008)

Here to co-sign!!  Used it once and loved it so much I'm using the entire Phytospecific line!  (Shame I'm bunning, I bet my hair would look right purty!)


----------



## kymberlise (Jul 18, 2008)

Im co-signing too.  One of the best tips ive received on here was the Phyto line.  Used it once and refuse to use anything else- Ill just go without.


----------



## Lexib (Jul 18, 2008)

does anyone use the mid-protein step with this relaxer?


----------



## delp (Jul 18, 2008)

Look at Sareca  Folki (sp)


----------



## atlien11 (Jul 18, 2008)

Getting my touch up tomorrow


----------



## SmartyPants (Jul 18, 2008)

Lexib said:


> does anyone use the mid-protein step with this relaxer?


 
I do...  then I do a steam treatment (turbie twist method) with a heavy moisturizing conditioner.


----------



## MonaLisa (Jul 25, 2008)

vslady said:


> Lavendar, your hair looks beautiful. I've been hooked to Phyto for one year and I'm definitely going to "stay the course."
> 
> *Sorry MonaLisa, not trying to derail your campaign*!


----------



## MonaLisa (Sep 14, 2008)

_*Looks like it's that time to*_


----------



## Lexib (Sep 14, 2008)

Just had my second phyto touchup yesterday and still loving it.  My hair has never felt like silk right after a relaxr - not just "soft" but SILKY!  And, I put this bad boy in myself - no dominican blowout taking the credit for this


----------



## caribgirl (Sep 14, 2008)

Lexib said:


> Just had my second phyto touchup yesterday and still loving it.  My hair has never felt like silk right after a relaxr - not just "soft" but SILKY!  And, I put this bad boy in myself - no dominican blowout taking the credit for this



Aww, congrats Lexib!! The results after relaxing are just crazy!

I love Phyto too and don't see myself taking chances with another relaxer.


----------



## Artemis (Nov 26, 2008)

Bumping to add the whole ingredient list to this thread (from Honeyfig.com):
Straightening Cream: Water, Paraffinum Liquidum (Mineral) Oil, Emulsifying Wax, Propylene Glycol, Egg Extract, Steareth-100, Peg 75 Lanolin, Disodium Cocoamphodiacetate, Oleth-20, Cetheryl Alcohol, Peg 10 Rapeseed Sterol, Hydrolyzed Soy Protein, Fragrance, and Egg Oil. Inductor (Activator): Water, Guaninine Carbonate (Derived from Mushrooms), Xanthan Gum, Propylene Glycol, Yellow 5.

My stylist is encouraging me to try this on the next touch-up. Haven't fully decided yet, but it seems like all my fine-haired girls are loving it...That may just sway me...


----------



## belleama (Nov 26, 2008)

I used phyto for my last relaxer and I must say I'm in  Can't wait for my next touch up.


----------



## MonaLisa (Nov 26, 2008)

Artemis said:


> Bumping to add the whole ingredient list to this thread (from Honeyfig.com):
> Straightening Cream: Water, Paraffinum Liquidum (Mineral) Oil, Emulsifying Wax, Propylene Glycol, Egg Extract, Steareth-100, Peg 75 Lanolin, Disodium Cocoamphodiacetate, Oleth-20, Cetheryl Alcohol, Peg 10 Rapeseed Sterol, Hydrolyzed Soy Protein, Fragrance, and Egg Oil. Inductor (Activator): Water, Guaninine Carbonate (Derived from Mushrooms), Xanthan Gum, Propylene Glycol, Yellow 5.
> 
> *My stylist is encouraging me to try this on the next touch-up. Haven't fully decided yet, but it seems like all my fine-haired girls are loving it...That may just sway me*...


 


*secretly hi-fives Lavendar.....four years for me as of December '08...*


----------



## Artemis (Nov 27, 2008)

MonaLisa said:


> *secretly hi-fives Lavendar.....four years for me as of December '08...*



Yes, Mona--share with the class, darling?? 

Honestly the more I search, the more I'm confused erplexed And my hair is looking _really_ good right now (w/DE relaxer)...


----------



## jazzzmoods (Dec 28, 2008)

I used this last night after reading EVERYTHING I could about the relaxer and I am hooked for life.  I waited until this AM to post and I dreamed that all my hair fell off (smile) but seriously, this is the VERY best relaxer I have ever used!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dogmd (Jan 25, 2009)

well..after using this relaxer now for 3 years, this afternoon while doing my touchup, little precipitates of what looked like calcium formed in my hair as soon as the relaxer was applied.  it didn't adversely affect my hair, but it was a pain to try and get all of these pieces of "chalky" stuff out of my hair prior to me wet setting it.  has this happened to anyone else before?  the only difference was that i usually buy my phyto from polly and co, but this time i got it from phyto direct ( phyto and friends sale)


----------



## belleama (Jan 25, 2009)

Dogmd,

The samething happened to me last month. I got mine at Sephora. I just thought it was an old batch or I didn't mix it properly. Guess it wasn't just me.


----------



## LaidBak (Jan 25, 2009)

Yep I did my touch up 8 days ago with the relaxer I bought from the friends and family sale--I got those same little white chalky bits in my hair.  I am so relieved to find out that its happened to others and its not something I did wrong.


----------



## Dogmd (Jan 25, 2009)

belleama said:


> Dogmd,
> 
> The samething happened to me last month. I got mine at Sephora. I just thought it was an old batch or I didn't mix it properly. Guess it wasn't just me.



well, that is just too much of a coincidence.  i plan on sending my box and used containers back with an incident report and see what they say. i will check back here after i get a reply.  i am sending an e-mail tonite.


----------



## Dogmd (Jan 25, 2009)

LaidBak said:


> Yep I did my touch up 8 days ago with the relaxer I bought from the friends and family sale--I got those same little white chalky bits in my hair.  I am so relieved to find out that its happened to others and its not something I did wrong.



i am sorry this happened to you as well.  we should all notify the company.


----------



## newflowers (Jan 25, 2009)

Wow - what a serious bummer. I'm not relaxing for another two weeks. I need to place an order with Polly and send back the sale boxes. If you've all experienced this, there's no point in relaxing with this batch.


----------



## LABETT (Jan 25, 2009)

Dogmd said:


> i am sorry this happened to you as well.  we should all notify the company.


Ladies, I had the same thing happen to me when I used my relaxer bought from Phyto Direct.
I thought I had mixed it wrong since I added oil to my relaxer.
I think these relaxers must be old that why they had the sale.
I will ordered from Polly& Co from now own and pay full price.


----------



## Dogmd (Jan 25, 2009)

LABETT said:


> Ladies, I had the same thing happen to me when I used my relaxer bought from Phyto Direct.
> I thought I had mixed it wrong since I added oil to my relaxer.
> I think these relaxers must be old that why they had the sale.
> I will ordered from Polly& Co from now own and pay full price.



i am hoping they replace my product and give me credit for the used stuff.  
since it occurred with product that was purchased from sephora as well, i don't think that it was limited to product purchased from phyto directly unfortunately
i am praying that they did not change the formula...


----------



## belleama (Jan 26, 2009)

LABETT said:


> Ladies, I had the same thing happen to me when I used my relaxer bought from Phyto Direct.
> I thought I had mixed it wrong since I added oil to my relaxer.
> I think these relaxers must be old that why they had the sale.
> I will ordered from Polly& Co from now own and pay full price.


 
I paid full price and bought mine from Sephora. So it must be all batches directly from Phyto and not the individual vendors.


----------



## Rainy (Jan 27, 2009)

This has been happening to me off and on for over a year with product purchased from a variety of locations.  I thought it was because I didn't mix properly.  I now mix thoroughly and let the mixture sit for 1/2 hour.  This has reduced or removed crystals in my hair.  It has not affected the quality of the relaxer, so I haven't sent them back.  The very first time it happened, I had so many crystals and it was so frustrating getting them out.  I haven't had that level of frustration and find that once the shampoo stops running pink, I can't find a crystal in my hair.  I must say that leaving the mixture has really cut down on the issue.


It might be my own laziness, but I'm just not willing to give up my phyto unless it stops relaxing my hair the same way.


----------



## LABETT (Jan 27, 2009)

Dogmd said:


> i am hoping they replace my product and give me credit for the used stuff.
> since it occurred with product that was purchased from sephora as well, i don't think that it was limited to product purchased from phyto directly unfortunately
> i am praying that they did not change the formula...


Shoot,I hope the formula did not change either


----------



## LABETT (Jan 27, 2009)

belleama said:


> Dogmd,
> 
> The samething happened to me last month. I got mine at Sephora. I just thought it was an old batch or I didn't mix it properly. Guess it wasn't just me.


This is crazy.


----------



## *C00KIE* (Feb 10, 2009)

bump bump bump... 

BTW,
    Did anyone order the revitalizing hair oil that phyto make??
If so, did you apply to the relaxer before applying it to the hair??? I am aware some ladies on here add Oil to the relaxer (just wondering if i could add this, for added benefit... dryness, etc.).
If i wanted bone straight hair will the oil prevent that from happening (I am natural and considering relaxing)???
Anything answers will help.. HHG c00kie


----------



## soulie (Feb 10, 2009)

*C00KIE* said:


> bump bump bump...
> 
> BTW,
> Did anyone order the revitalizing hair oil that phyto make??
> ...


 
I have the revitalizing oil.  I have used it as a prepoo, but Phyto recommends it for protecting the previously relaxed hair.  I used it like that for my last touchup, but I have never mixed oils into my relaxer.


----------



## MonaLisa (May 19, 2009)

..........


----------



## Luscious Locks (Jun 1, 2009)

The same problem with the white chucks happened to me, but I think it's because the product is not package tightly enough. I noticed when I went to unscrew the top of the relaxer cream it was very loose. I barely had to twist it to get it off. Then I noticed the top of the cream seemed dried out, and I immediately began to wonder if the crusty top would cause problem with mixing. I mixed the hell out of it and only had two of those white chucks left in my hair that you all are speaking off. I think mixing is the key, and they should make sure that when the product comes off the line that it's screwed tightly to prevent air from messing with the formula.

I love my hair after Phyto.

I just bought some Phytospecific Vital Force Shampoo, apparently it's the best shampoo from the specific line and I will be using it tonight. I will review it for you ladies.


----------



## Luscious Locks (Jun 1, 2009)

SherryLove said:


> WOW!!!!it is good to see so many ladies still using or converting to the phytospecific phytorelaxer..I have been using it for four years now and have never looked back or thought about about another lye relaxer...


 
Sherri!!! I had no clue you were a Phytogirl! Now I'm sold... I will not use any other relaxer. I will get a second job to support my Phyto habit.


----------



## soulie (Jun 1, 2009)

Luscious Locks said:


> Sherri!!! I had no clue you were a Phytogirl! Now I'm sold... I will not use any other relaxer. I will get a second job to support my Phyto habit.


 
*shoves LL toward Mona Lisa* -- y'all belong together


----------



## BC2/4/06 (Jun 14, 2009)

If I want to texlax my natural 4b hair to stretch it a little but still do two strand twists, how long would i keep phyto index 1 on for?


----------



## Rainy (Oct 9, 2009)

I am sitting here thinking about Creamy Crack - relaxers, while "Good Hair" Chris Rock's movie isn't here in Seattle, yet, it does have me thinking about what's in my Phytorelaxer.  I am pleased that the inductor ingredient, guanidine carbonate, actually has a 1 rating by EWG (Environmental Working Group).  http://www.cosmeticsdatabase.com/ingredient.php?ingred06=702749&nothanks=1

Other Phytospecific products are assessed, but not the relaxer.  Anyway, I'm feeling better about my decision.


----------



## Embyra (Nov 12, 2009)

um ok can we start having some pics of people with their hair relaxed with this i mean damn all these pages where the pics at


----------



## taz007 (Nov 12, 2009)

I use Phyto II although I am tempted to used Phyto I with my next touch up.


----------



## Embyra (Nov 12, 2009)

taz007 what is your natural hair texture?... does phyto 2 get your hair bone straight?


----------



## taz007 (Nov 12, 2009)

coconut said:


> taz007 what is your natural hair texture?... does phyto 2 get your hair bone straight?


I have 4B, coarse hair.  Phyto II will get your hair bone straight if you leave it in for the max allotted time.  I usually add EVOO and SAA to my relaxer.


----------



## Embyra (Nov 12, 2009)

Thanks so much taz!!


----------



## Rainy (Nov 13, 2009)

Well, I think this was my last touch up with Phytospecific.  I love this relaxer, because my hair has lots of body.  BUT, I do battle dryness, which is very similar to my experience with other no-lye relaxers.  I have been a do it a home relaxer, but I'm going to try the Davines relaxer next month for my touch-up.  We'll see how it behaves.  My stylist is a fan, so I'll give it a shot.  

Oh and I am too through with the crystals in this product.  I thought the crystallization was a rarity, but my stylist tells me that she sees it when using phytospecific on clients.  She claims it is the result of the proteins in the product.  I have no idea, but it freaks me out when i am neutralizing my hair and trying to get them out.


----------



## beana (Nov 14, 2009)

I get those crystal flecks in my relaxer too! I hate them, but i haven't noticed anything negative, so i plan on sticking Phyto for as long as i continue to relax my hair.

I can't decsribe how superior this relaxer is for my hair... i've used it for my last two touch ups and my hair has gone from SL to APL in a very short amount of time. Also, my hair stays thick, soft and manageable and im able to retain more length with phyto. 

My only gripe is the activator smells so strong (almsot like ammonia!) with last few boxes i've purchased. Again, i haven;t noticed anything negative, but i dont remember the activator ever smelling like this when i used it years ago.

Anyway, i'm sticking with it this time!


----------



## DarkandLovely (Nov 14, 2009)

I've been using phyto since I started my HHJ and I don't think I'll ever switch. It's completely worth the higher price tag to me. (pics in siggy)


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 6, 2010)

_*It's that time of year...*_


----------



## Luscious Locks (Aug 19, 2010)

Does anyone else feel that Phyto Relaxer is really difficult to wash out/ neutralize!? It doesn't wash out as easily as my old relaxer. I'm really thinking of switching because it scares me. It's also not giving me the swing that I experienced with the first use, and I think it's due to an unannouced formula change.

I can say without a doubt that the Phyto box kit that I get from Sephora these days is NOT the same formula I purchased from sephora 1.5 years ago.

I'm frustrated and sad because now I'm wondering what to do.


----------



## Rainy (Aug 20, 2010)

I dropped Phyto at the beginning of the year.  I used up my supply and started using Davines relaxer.  I actually like it a lot, because it's a lot closer to the original results of Phyto 1 - relaxed, but natural curl remains in the hair.  I still have Phyto 2 in the ends of my hair, so I can't wear down without manipulation, but I'm hoping to get there in 2011 (cut off enough of those straight ends).  Also, my hair is growing again - not extreme growth, but after keeping the same basic length, I'm actually a couple of inches longer without really realizing it.

Don't get me wrong.  I am not at all in the bra-length or waist length world of many posters.  For the last few years, I normally maintain just above shoulder length (collar length).  Now I am dipping below the shoulder, which is a surprise.

Currently, I am toying with the idea of just using keratin treatments and no relaxer.  I had one in late 2009 and didn't really see much of a change.  Now, I have a couple of months of growth, a lighter relaxer and overall healthier hair (despite the highlights), so I'll see if I can really see a difference.

Lorraine


----------



## Solitude (Aug 20, 2010)

Luscious Locks said:


> Does anyone else feel that Phyto Relaxer is really difficult to wash out/ neutralize!? It doesn't wash out as easily as my old relaxer. I'm really thinking of switching because it scares me. It's also not giving me the swing that I experienced with the first use, and I think it's due to an unannouced formula change.
> 
> I can say without a doubt that the Phyto box kit that I get from Sephora these days is NOT the same formula I purchased from sephora 1.5 years ago.
> 
> I'm frustrated and sad because now I'm wondering what to do.



I didn't know the formula changed! I just used up the last box that I bought in December when they were on sale. 

Sometimes it's hard to wash out, but with my last application I had no problem. Maybe you can try letting the neutralizer sit on your hair for a few minutes before each rinse. My hair did feel dry, but once it dried (after my rinse and an hour of DC'ing) it was nice and soft and bouncy.


----------



## Luscious Locks (Aug 20, 2010)

Solitude said:


> *I didn't know the formula changed!* I just used up the last box that I bought in December when they were on sale.
> 
> Sometimes it's hard to wash out, but with my last application I had no problem. Maybe you can try letting the neutralizer sit on your hair for a few minutes before each rinse. My hair did feel dry, but once it dried (after my rinse and an hour of DC'ing) it was nice and soft and bouncy.


 
Before I get hung out to dry by you girls, I want to say that it's merely an observation that I've made. I can not say for certain that the formula has changed because I have not yet contacted Phyto Corporate.

I have had issues with dryness withing the last month. I washed with a chelating poo and deep conditioned earlier this week. It seemed to help. I also chelated again and my hair is feeling soooooo much better. It's pretty unbelievable. It's back to so soft, smooth, and bouncy, and I didn't even use a lick of heat! I just air dried with Phyto 9 (my expensive addiction)

If any of you ladies feel as if your hair is hard or dry after using Phyto relaxer, you've probably got to use a chelating shampoo. I know that the formula does not have any calcium hydroxide like other no lye relaxers, but the protein precipitates that someone was discussing earlier in the thread may do the same exact thing that calcium does to hair.

My ORS creamy aloe neutralizing poo is my new HG shampoo. I simply can not and will never be without it. I urge you girls to try it on relaxer day. You'll see that the relaxer rinses out more easily.

I'm only 3 weeks post. We'll see in 9 more weeks if i stick with Phyto. Don't hate me for thinking about other relaxers. ::runs out of thread:::flyingwit


----------



## LoveBeautyKisses (Nov 25, 2011)

I know Im late but are there any tutorials on this relaxer. I am looking and still cant find it... 
Thanks


----------

